# Accentuate the positive, eliminate the negative.



## Rikilamaro (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey ya'll.

I need some positive inspiration. So often we focus on life's problems and can be in danger of letting stress overwhelm us. So to combat this I thought we could accentuate the positive. Please share something good that has happened to you recently or not so recently, even. It doesn't have to be writing related, but it most certainly can be. 

Share, my friends!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 26, 2012)

I was on the phone with a friend here the other day... I was not having the best of days and my book was bringing me down, when a neighbor walked by with her son, he's wobbly and just learning to walk really well. Anyhow, he started pulling his mother in my direction, IDK why mind you but he did. I have a planter filled with strawberry plants hanging on the patio and he was pointing to it. So I plucked a few berries off after asking his mom if he could have some.  He gave me an ear to ear smile as he munched on his sun warmed organic berries. Now every time they walk by he tries to bring his mom to my patio!  It's cute and gives me a reason to smile regardless of how in the dumps I am feeling, which for the last week or so has been a daily thing.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 26, 2012)

I recently watched the final production diary for the principal photography of The Hobbit, which kinda made my day. ^^ Tomorrow I'm going to see Brave for my sister's birthday, and probably get to visit my grandparents a bit as well. Right now I'm waiting to hear back from an agent about the sample pages of _Winter's Queen_ that I emailed her yesterday. Might take a couple of weeks, but here's hoping!


----------



## Wynnara (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been recovering from a shoulder/back injury for the past couple weeks. I was starting to get cranky about being tired, sore and cranky so I decided to do some painting. Normally when I paint I work on fairly small canvases in my home office that sometimes doubles as a studio space. That day I decided I wanted to go _big_ and set up these two big 18x24" canvases. 

I gotta say... painting on the patio with the sun at my back and the summer breeze in my hair... quite possibly the best remedy for a sore anything ever... even if I did have to paint part of it left-handed to give my bad shoulder a break.








Not done, but a work in progress.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, Ladies!

On a positive note from my neck of the woods I got a call from one of my long time friends yesterday asking for help. I was able to use my experience from working with Alzheimer's to help her and her in-laws. That one hour of helping someone else made me all happy inside.


----------

